# Stirred up some unused muscles.....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mebbe so you younger shooters don't encounter this, but for those who have passed the half-century milestone.........

I'm a pretty fair shot with the handgun. Over the years I developed my own stance for precision shooting. I stand, not quite ninety degrees away from the target (I shoot handguns right-handed) with my gun held in my right hand, left hand nearly wrapping my right, both thumbs high, leaning slightly forward, right leg slightly back and braced. Works for me, O.K.?

Well, much of this summer, I've been doing some one-hand, duelist stlye shooting with the single action guns. No reason, just because I wanted to.

I broke out my old 5" Model 29 Smith recently, not having done much with it of late. Using a medium-stout 200gr. hunting load. So, I went back to my stance for this type of shooting. Fired about 300 rounds Saturday morning. Sunday morning as I was dressing for Sunday School, noticed a few sharp twinges of pain in my lower back, buttocks, shoulders and arms.

I had gotten out of shape! I have always contended that shooting the handgun is 95% concentration and 5% conditioning.

Well, my concentration hadn't slipped. But.........

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome to the over the Hill Gang.:watching::smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Bob Wright: Sir: Lordy Lordy:mrgreen: 
You found the problem before it has gotten out of hand
Now to fix/repair
Get your favorite drink; sit in a rocking chair; relax; :mrgreen:
Start a rocking; planning your next outing:smt083
Finish your drink; go take a nap, with the dreams of tomorrow:mrgreen:
Should take care of all ex cerise issues/needs.:smt083 

Craig


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Welcome to the over the Hill Gang.:watching::smt1099


Since I expect to live to 140, I still consider myself middle aged!

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:Lots of luck Bob.:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

